# remove Microsoft update 912945



## sinan (Nov 16, 2004)

Good day.

I am trying to update my Gigabyte GA-8I915P Duo, motherboard ID 09/27/2005-i915P-6A79VG0BC-00 bios and drivers from gigabyte site because I am having trouble running 2nd sata2 HDD, I am not able to access download center as a warining says : "Microsoft update 912945 will cause conflict with GIGABYTE Download Center. Please remove Microsoft update 912945 first before using GIGABYTE Download Center.". http://tw.giga-byte.com/Support/Motherboard/DownloadCenter_List.aspx

I tried to remove this update from control panel/ add/remove program enabling show updates but could not find any for internet explorer.

Please help.

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

Hello Sinan, welcome back to TSF!



sinan said:


> Good day.
> 
> I am trying to update my Gigabyte GA-8I915P Duo, motherboard ID 09/27/2005-i915P-6A79VG0BC-00 bios and drivers from gigabyte site because I am having trouble running 2nd sata2 HDD, I am not able to access download center as a warining says : "Microsoft update 912945 will cause conflict with GIGABYTE Download Center. Please remove Microsoft update 912945 first before using GIGABYTE Download Center.". http://tw.giga-byte.com/Support/Motherboard/DownloadCenter_List.aspx
> 
> ...


I am afraid you misread that page at GigaByte; if you can find MS Update 912945 in the list of updates, it has to be uninstalled. 

Then... if you are using MS Internet Explorer 5 or higher and you still have problems, you should go to THIS page for more information


----------



## sinan (Nov 16, 2004)

RichardIII said:


> Hello Sinan, welcome back to TSF!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Richard.
That helped me. I believe gigabyte download center is not working, I tried different machine using both firefox and ie with no luck.

Also I tried essupport.com and worked fine but they want to sell upgrade for about $24.

Thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

sinan said:


> Thanks Richard.
> That helped me. I believe gigabyte download center is not working, I tried different machine using both firefox and ie with no luck.
> 
> Also I tried essupport.com and worked fine but they want to sell upgrade for about $24.
> ...


You're welcome Sinan.

I don't know about essuport... I'd scan the forum for "esupport"... I think you might find some interesting things...

Isn't there a contact page for that download center at GigaByte? Perhaps sending them a message, explaining this, and telling them what you told me, would help?


----------



## sinan (Nov 16, 2004)

RichardIII said:


> You're welcome Sinan.
> 
> I don't know about essuport... I'd scan the forum for "esupport"... I think you might find some interesting things...
> 
> Isn't there a contact page for that download center at GigaByte? Perhaps sending them a message, explaining this, and telling them what you told me, would help?


Hi again.

You can find esupport: http://scan.esupport.com/

I sent gigabyte supporting ticket few days ago but no response.

Thanks.


----------

